# Solo Practice with armbars and locks???



## Tswolfman (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been doing Modern Arnis for roughly 4 years on and off. I have been having problems getting to the studio i train at ( due to the distance from my home 50+ miles away ) . Also i dont really have a training partner at home. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to train at home working on the Armbars and Locks without a partner?


----------



## modarnis (Jan 20, 2006)

Very difficult to practice without a partner.  These skills develop from hands on practice, developing a sense of when the lock or takedown becomes effective, and how body position, size/strength of opponent, and opponent's pain tolerance impact the particular lock.  That being said, there are a few options for training the techniques available.  While not optimal, some training is better than no training.

1.  Use a training dummy:  a product like Datu Worden's Silent fighter will allow you to work entries and "line up" techniques like armbar, cane takedow, compress elbow etc

2.  Visualize the techniques as they can apply in kata.  The Modern Arnis Anyo's are ripe with joint locking and throwing techniques.  Slow your practice when a particular move allows for this type of interpretation, visualize the application of the technique and also visualize resistance/or complications.  How would you deal with those issues

3.  Practice the motions of the particular lock as a calestenic.  Wally Jay's book of Small Circle Jujitsu may provide you with some ideas as to how that might look.  The finish to a proper standing center lock, as one example, mimicks screwing a lightbulb into an overhead socket

4.  Finally, trade beer, toilet cleaning, lawn cutting or whatever to a friend who doesn't train and get some live practice.  There is no real substitute for an actual opponent.  You might be surprised and actually get an ongoing training partner

5.  Find a school closer to your home that does a different style.  See if they are interested in learning some of the Art within their art and offer to train them for free, to your ability level  (maybe offer to host a seminar if there is interest and bring in an instructor from your current school for a low cost seminar

Just a few thoughts


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Tswolfman,

Try also looking into this link where members request training partners.

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 20, 2006)

You could work the motion with erect posture, contouring your body, and proper foot postitioning. Also, you could play with placing the motion at the end or within techs you already know in the air.
Sean


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 20, 2006)

get an old sweater and pants.
stuff it an join them together with a belt or something. this will be your grapplebuddy/scarecrow!

trust me, its all the same.
ofcourse without the resistance and knowing if your applying it correctly, but its better than nothing!
and/or pick fights at the local bar, dont get drunk, this will help you fight against semi-resistant opponents.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 22, 2006)

Use your wife...Cordially,Howard


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2006)

Tswolfman said:
			
		

> I have been doing Modern Arnis for roughly 4 years on and off. I have been having problems getting to the studio i train at ( due to the distance from my home 50+ miles away ) . Also i dont really have a training partner at home. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to train at home working on the Armbars and Locks without a partner?


 
Practise Your Anyo Dalawa & Anyo Anim
as   the forms represent armlocks. use your stick on the edge of
a table & drill the motion into the armlock. Since you have a good chunk of training
going then you should no the figure 4 around your stick. This position is the same
as Udegarmi from Ju Jitsu/Judo & Leg Locks from Sombo. While holding the stick practice the twisting of your hands also think about side by side throw. 

Since Modern Arnis is very partner orientated
I hope these help but can never replace a live person.

Good luck


----------

